# West Side outting?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok, now that it looks like we will finally be able to hit the lakes around here by weeks end, how about planning a ice outting?
I know one guy that wants to go, but can only do sundays, anyone up to hitting a lake on Sunday? 
I could swing some venison chili, or Venison summer sausage.

Suggestions for lakes? Carter?, Baker? Big? Minor? Campbell, campau? other ideas? Keep parking space in mind.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i'm game


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm possibly in. Name a place and a time.


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

I live by Lake Oakland, Loon Lake and silver Lake all have fishable ice. I was on Lake Oakland last weekend and pulled in a few perch and bluegill but Loon has some nice crappie in it.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Im in, like i said before if you need any help let me know, what do you think about Gun???


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

We can't fish the channels and I'm not sure how the ice is going to be accross the whole lake. Also, everyone will have to buy a sticker just to park correct?


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I will try to check out a couple lakes Thursday to get a idea of ice conditions. Today wasn't good for ice. Several ponds started getting standing water/ slush on them in spots with the temps flirting close t 32deg.


----------



## Slim Gem (Dec 10, 2003)

OK, duckman#1, I'll bite. Why can't we fish the channels?? 
Went down there Sat and there were a lot of guys on it. They were using the 'usual' access point, walking right by the signs!!
(I didn't fish, the ice just didn't look good to me)


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Actualy, the chanals are not a good place at all.....first the fishin is extremly slow in there right now. second parking would be a big isue, me and a coupple outher members got into it with a guy about it-i would love to do it right if front of his place:lol: :evilsmile ......... the state park would be ideal for parking but you never know when there going to have someone working the station usualy in the winter its hardly ever......what date are you think'n for the outing??


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Slim, are you advocating tresspassing?
I know you said you didn't, but if its private property, I stay off without permission. Those guys you saw are the ones that ruin it for everyone!

Anyways, Lets hear lake suggestions.

I vote for Reeds, Baker, Carter, Cambell, Minor ini that order ice permitting


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm new to GR and would really like to get out (I have cabin fever big time). I aslo have a brand new Fish Trap Guide that's still in the box and it's been here since Christmas.:rant: If Reeds lake has safe ice then that get's my vote only because it's less than 2 miles from my house.  Otherwise if the fishing is better somewhere else that's fine too.

Joe


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

ill put my vote in for baker! over any other lake.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

I am in also for baker lake!


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

Where is baker lake located. i know where all the others are at.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Baker lake is in Yankee Springs on Norris Rd. just north of M-179. Find the Gun Lake state park on the map and look 3 miles or so to the northeast and you'll be able to find it. That being said, I'm in for Baker Lake anytime on the weekend (as long as the wife doesn't already have something planned).


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Ok, Baker it is. I will try to get out there this week, but no promises. That one is a little bit of a drive just to look at.If anyone happens to live near it, how about a ice report?

I will bring some Venision sausage. My buddy might bring some beef stew.


----------



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

i am in just let me no when and where


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

This sunday. I know some of us will be there early in the morning.
About 8 people could be going so far.

Big Al, any chance you could stop by Baker and give us a update?


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

I might meet up wiht you guys sunday mornin if thats cool with ya.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Might show up? I thought you where going to catch all the fillets to be cooked up? 
By the way, who wants to fry up the fresh fillets?    

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> Do you have a link like this for Payne?


i coulnt find any info on payne but in there it is a good lake for crappies/gills although they dont have much size to them. also there is a fair amount of pike.


----------



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

i am up for hall


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

buckmaster89 said:


> i am up for hall


hall is a good lake but like smithapple (my dad) said it has been really slow this year but then again what lake hasnt been slow.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

I say we try somethin different then hall. Ya never know until you try another spot! Good fishin doesent find you, you gotta find the good fishin! I am gonna try payne out even if the outing is at hall


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

wackmaster said:


> I say we try somethin different then hall. Ya never know until you try another spot! Good fishin doesent find you, you gotta find the good fishin! I am gonna try payne out even if the outing is at hall


i also think payne would be a good spot. because like i said fishing is really slow at hall.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Anyone know of a web site where we can find the DNR surveys on most public lakes? so we can check and see what species are in each lake for a fact?
I would be up to Payne tho I never fished it.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

If its in Gun its in Payne! Big specs but never found any Bull Gills!!


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Payne is as good a lake as any, a little bit more parking than Hall too. I'm in for Saturday morning and can bring the generator and Frydaddy again, still need someone to bring a batter mix and some fillets (remember to thaw them out this time Mrbluegill). I used to fish Payne a lot in the summer time, lots of hammerhandles with the occasional nice pike, big gills and crappie if you can find them, and I've caught a few nice perch. I've got my spud in the car, I'll stop by and check the ice tonight on my way home if I can get back there.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

i live 2mins away from from paine and about 5 from hall ill go check them both today on my way out fishin. ............Me ,buckwacka and bucky are headin out to Baker again tonight if anyone would like to join us.
..........but yea there both very good lakes ill be happy at ether one


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

ill bring a big pot of chili.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

i got the two bags of gills/specks...Rick that chilli sounds good:corkysm55


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I think we should start a new thread for the next outting. This one is now 5 pages long..................... I' do it now.


----------

